# Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2008)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de

*Wer keinen Testbericht schreibt, wird zukünftig von allen Gewinnspielen und Preisausschreiben ausgeschlossen.​*

*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


Alle außer den bisherigen Gewinnern können sich jetzt hier wieder bewerben!

*Und hier gehts zum ersten Testbericht*


----------



## sascha&susanne (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin moin 
ich würde die Wobbler gerne wann immer es mir möglich ist durch friesiche gewässer ziehen und mal sehen wie diese auf unsere Raubfisch(e) wirken 
:m


----------



## ELEL (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Guten Morgen,

falls ich die Wobbler gewinne würde ich diese ausgiebig in den Gewässern im Kreis Augsburg testen. Neben einigen kleineren Vereinsgewässeren kommen vorallem die Wertach und der Lech bei Augsburg in Betracht. Ich denke diese Gewässer wären reif für ne neue Art von Wobbler und Köder.  Vielleicht machen die Biedron Wobbler die Raubfische dort wieder munter.

Mfg ELEL


----------



## gringo92 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich würde die wobbler in nem 2,5ha großen privatsee auf hecht testen aber auch an der Leine in göttingen wo regelmäßig große bafos gefangen werden


----------



## Master Hecht (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

in der ems auf hecht,barsch und Döbel und im vereinsee auf forellen hecht barsch zander...wann immer ich zeit hab ...


----------



## rotauge88 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

wo? primär in Kieskuhlen, evtl. auch in flachen Gräben.
wann? Juli/August
auf was? Hecht, Zander, Barsch


----------



## welsman (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

#hich bin auch wieder dabei und hoffe das es diesmal klappt,ich hab bis jetzt immer mitgemacht.

Ich würde in den Poldern in Holland testen,Sechs-Seen-Platte,Duisburger Hafen..

Wann? von jetzt an bis zur schonzeit,ein paar mal im monat.

Zielfische:Hecht und Zander aber wenn was anderes am Haken hängt ist das auch nicht schlimm.

Mfg. Felix


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde sie Ostbelgien und in der Eifel testen und zwar in zahlreichen Stauseen und in der Our.
Zielfische Hecht, Barsch, Bachforelle, Wels


----------



## Ulli3D (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Der Rhein bei Bonn und die Polder in Nordholland wären das Einsatzgebiet bei mir.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich kann sie an einem See und dem Neckar testen.
Zusätzlich würde ich sie auch zum 5-wöchigen Finnlandurlaub mitnehmen!#6


----------



## flori66 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich würde die Wobbler gern an der Oder und an der Elbe auf Hecht und Zander einsetzen.
Und im Hafen bei uns würden die bestimmt auch ne gute Figur abgeben.


----------



## Stealth (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Nabend allerseits

Würde mich seher über die Wobbler freuhen, dann kämen sie in der Nordsee und Osterschelde zum Wolfsbarschangeln zum Einsatz!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich versuchs auch noch mal...
Holland, Hecht und Zander....


----------



## sauron500 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde auch gern die Wobbler im Rhein und in der unteren Ruhr auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander testen..... 

Gruß und petri an alle #h


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich versuchs auch wieder #h

Einsatzgebiet Rhein auf Zander und Ruhr auf Hecht.


----------



## Kingfisher82 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,  #h

ich würde die Wobbler sehr gerne in meinem Vereinsgewässer testen, in dem ich diese Saison schon Hechte bis 93 cm gefangen habe sowie mehrere Zander. Desweiteren in meinem Spanienurlaub am Ebro auf Zander und Schwarzbarsch und in Frankreich an der Saone auf Hecht und Zander; wobei ich auch nichts gegen einen Walli hätte... :m


----------



## timo` (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo? Alster inkl. Kanäle, evtl. weitere freie Gewässer in HH.
Wann? Juni, Juli und ab mitte September wieder bis zum Ende der Schonzeit, je nach Wetter.
  Zielfisch? Ganz klar der Hecht, wobei als Beifang Zander oder Barsch gut möglich wären.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

bewerbe mich auch....:m|uhoh:

wo-baggersee
wann- sofort nach erhalt der wobbler....
wie- stationär oder schleppen


gruß
stefan


----------



## Forelle08262 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde sie auch gerne testen, in unseren Vereinsgewässern und Talsperren 
in Sachsen auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch. :a #a

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich möchte den Wobbler gerne in der Donau bei Kelheim und den vielen hechtträchtigen Altwässern testen. Wird Zeit, dass die Räuber mal was Neues serviert bekommen. #6

Zielfische sind auch Wels + Zander


----------



## Stormaone (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Guten Tag,
würde die Wobbler liebend gern an der Enz und dem Neckar testen.Werde versuchen Dr.Esox und Co. zu überlisten.Wann? Eigentlich  fast jeden Tag nach der Arbeit.
Gruß großer Raubfisch-Fan


----------



## gsxrfahren (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo ,

würde die Wobler so oft es geht an der Donau - Kehlheimer Strecke auf Hecht , Zander und Co. testen . (also einer stark befischten Strecke - mal schauen was sie da tun können )

Mfg.


----------



## busche68 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler gern in unserem privat gepachteten Gewässer auf Zander und Hecht testen (Nähe Minden/Westfalen).
Zusätzlich dann noch auf Hecht in der Weser bei Rinteln, eventuell auch im Gevattersee.

Im Sommerurlaub werde ich mich in Holland aufhalten - mal schauen, was da noch möglich ist!


----------



## JetFunnel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Jawoll! Dieses mal möchte ich sie testen. Am Rhein und an unserem Vereinsgewässer! Am 1. Juni ist bei uns der Raubfisch allgemein (auch Hecht!) wieder aufgegangen und ich war erster! Hecht mit 74 cm auf Wobbler. 
Ich bin absoluter Wobbler-Fan!


----------



## NEMORIKO (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

auch ich würde gerne die " 				*Peter Biedron Wobbler" *testen. Und zwar vorranig auf Hauptstadt -Zander und -Barsche in der Spree,... und das am liebsten sofort ;-)

MfG Nemoriko


----------



## bagus (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Jow, bin dabei.
bin Immer auf dem Edersee in Hessen und geh vom Boot aus auf Hecht und Zander.
Luki


----------



## Laserbeak (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Sehr klarer 8 Hektar großer See mit starkem Hechtbestand, einigen Wallern und sehr wenig Jerkfans.
Einsatz der Wobbler vorzugsweise in Tiefen bis 3 Metern über ausgedehnten Krautfeldern mit gutem Weißfischbestand.

DA MUSS DOCH WAS GEHEN !!

Monate Juli -August, da habe ich am meisten Zeit für mein Boot, meine Spinnruten      und mich.


----------



## Dissection2k (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich möchte mich auch gerne bewerben |wavey:

Ich wohne in Oberhausen und würde die Wobbler direkt nach Erhalt einsetzen (ich gehe fast jeden Tag wenigstens noch ein paar Stunden zum Spinnfischen). Bevorzugt befische ich den Rhein-Herne-Kanal und die Duisburger Ruhrhäfen - Aber auch dem Rhein bin ich nicht abgeneigt. Meine Zielfische sind Zander, Hechte und Barsche.


----------



## Bobbycar87 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Endlich ist das Kunstköderverbot sowie die Schonzeit der Zander vorbei. Damit würde sich der Gewinn richtig lohnen :vik:

Wo?: Am Vater Rhein und seinen Nebengewässern (Altarme,  Häfen Seen) 
Wann?: ab sofort
Auf was?: Hecht und Zander sollten damit überzeugt werden


----------



## voice (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

der rhein bei bonn und die kanäle ostfrieslands und die maas in holland wärs bei mir
voice


----------



## zesch (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich nehme den, der richtig schön "crank" läuft...

für Raubfische in der Lippe

Gruß

zesch


----------



## ZanderFreakHB (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi, würde die Wobbler gerne hier testen. Fische viel mit Wobblern, hatte aber noch keine Biedrons, obwohl man ja viel gutes von denen hört.

Interessant ist die Möglichkeit mit der unterschiedlichen Lauftiefe!

Werde hier in der Weser fischen v.a. auf Zander aber auch Barsch und Rapfen.

Geschleppt und vom Ufer.

Dazu kämen Einsätze im Baggersee auf Hecht oder sogar Wels.

Würde mich freuen, die Biedrons testen zu können.


----------



## peitscher (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich würde die wobbler in der lippe und in der ahse auf ihre fängigkeit hin testen und mit ihnen schöne hechte überlisten


----------



## netzeflicker (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bin absoluter Anfänger was Zander angeht obwohl ich bereitz seit 1982 angel habe ich erst einen Hecht und das zu Zeiten als man noch mit lebend Köder fischen durfte gefangen eine Zander noch nie. Das Gewässer wäre das Vereinsgewesser des ASV Erkrath wo ich heute Mitglied werde. Also beste Voraussetung um unbedarft etwas neues auszuprobieren.
Uns allen Allzeit Petri Heil
der Netzeflicker


----------



## Strykee (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich versuch es auch nochmal 

ich würde damit auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch in der Lippe im Rhein und in den Kanälen in NRW gehen.


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, 

ich würde die Wobbler auch gerne testen - bislang habe ich nicht allzuviel Erfahrung mit Wobblern, obwohl ich mir immerhin einen Rapala gegönnt habe. An der Rute (Balzer Diabolo) fühlen sich die Wobbler auch ganz gut an, aber durchschlagenden Erfolg bei den Fischen hatte ich damit bislang noch nicht. Aber vielleicht würde sich das ja mit einen Peter Biedron ändern.

Einsetzen würde ich die Wobbler an Seen hier im Berliner Umland, z.B. dem Liepnitzsee und an der Spree.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler im Fluss Regen sowie in den Bodden (Uralub) ausgiebig testen. Zielfischarten: Hecht Zander Barsch Schied Aitel


----------



## otto777 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen
ich würde den wobbler in der Sieg und in verschiedenen Altarmen testen. Ein Privatteich könnte auhc noch in frage kommen.


----------



## Backfisch65 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo ich will auch mal mitmachen und den Wobbler testen im Kanal, Rhein, Ruhr und Lippe.
Petri Heil


----------



## buffa (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo
Da ich wenig Erfahrung mit Wobblern habe ( so gut wie kein ), wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn ich das Set gewinnen könnte.
Angeln würde ich in der Spree, in der Havel und im Wannsee.
Natürlich versuche ich in diesen Gewässern Zander, Hecht und Barsch zu fangen.
#:
Gruß buffa​


----------



## Finke20 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte mich wieder bewerben. Die Wobbler würde ich gerne in der Peene, im
Peenestrom und noch in einigen Gewässer ist Ostvorpommern testen. Meine Zielfische wären Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Rapfen. 

Gruß Torsten und  Petri Heil


----------



## Discocvw (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mahlzeit, also ich würde die Wobbler gerne im hamburger Umland testen ( Hafen, Elbe, etc.)
Gruß aus mountain village


----------



## hecht4me (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner wäre, dann würde ich die Wobbler auf der Maas in den Niederlanden (Limburg) einsetzten. Wir sind dort öfter unterwegs im Bereich zwischen Urmond und Wessem. Zielfische Wären Hecht, Zander Wels und Barsch.
viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## criptator (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich werde als absoluter anfänger mich mal am edersee auf hecht probieren, wäre sensationell!


----------



## WinterKnight (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moinsen

Ich würde die Wobbler in verschiedenen Seen testen, denke da an Northeim, Edesheim und vieleicht Ostfriesland.

Also- hiermit hab ich mich beworben 

Gruss

David


----------



## YakuzaInk (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, mein Einsatzgebiet für die Wobbler wäre der Rhein bei Koblenz! Würde die Wobbler im Strom, einem Altarm, an diversen Buhnen und Steinpackungen sowie einem Binnenhafen testen. Als Zielfisch würde der Zander, Hecht und Rapfen in betracht kommen! Vielleicht habe ich ja auch Glück und es beisst ein Wels


----------



## Onkelbanane (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

tach auch,
ich würde die Wobbler in der Havel und verschiedenen Seen in Brandenburg und Mecklenburg/Vorpommern von Land aber auch vom Boot verwenden wollen speziell auf Zander,Hecht und Barsche evtl. auch mal auf und an der Ostsee. Bin für alles offen.

               Gruss und Petri ONKELBANANE


----------



## tohl (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin 

will mich auch mal hier bewerben will sie in den baggerseen und in der elster bei uns testen:vik:


----------



## LocalPower (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hoooi...

Testgebiet wären die Havel und angrenzende Kanäle sowie viele diverse DAV-Gewässer in Berlin/Brandenburg. Zielfisch in diesen dann  Zander, Hecht und Barsch...


----------



## Avada (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallöle *Bewerb*

Ich würde die Köder größtenteils an Rhein und Ruhr benutzen. Ich würde dort auf die Räuber gehen, die ich mit diesen Köder dann überlisten kann, bevorzugt Hecht und Zander


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich wuerde die Wobbler in und um Paris, d.h. vor allem an der Seine und Marne einsetzen; Zielfische vor allem Zander und Hecht. Waller sind auch recht haeufige Beifaenge beim wobbeln

Viele Gruesse
Raubfisch-Fan


----------



## Ammersee-angler (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,
ich würde die Wobbler im Ammersee auf Hecht, Rapfen, Zander und co. einsetzen.
Meine Angelarten sind sowohl schleppfischen sowie Spinnfischen vom Ufer und vom Boot aus.


----------



## angler4711 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, Moin!

Bewerbung:



Wo= Vereinsgewässer in erster Linie

Wann= Natürlich immer wenn zeit da ist

Welche Räuber= 1. Hecht, 2. Zander, 3. Forellen, 4. Barsche


----------



## Global Playboy (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!
Ich möchte die Wobbler in meinem Hausgewässer der Steinbachtalsperre
bei Euskirchen und im Rhein bei Bonn einsetzen.
Ich würde dies direkt in den nächsten Wochen machen
und dabei gezielt auf Hecht, Zander und Rapfen fischen.

Gruß,

Sebastian


----------



## Vitali-KS (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde es in der Fulda auf Hecht versuchen!


----------



## Newbiecarp (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,  Ich möchte die wobbler an der >Deutsch-Französichen grenze in meinem hausgewässer bei Creutzwald und an der Saar testen..


----------



## Dopemaster61 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mahlzeit

Wenn ich gewinnen würde, würde ich die Wobbler an der Bigge mal durchs Wasser ziehen. Vielleicht klappts ja mit diesen Wobblern einen Räuber zu überlisten...


----------



## Roland.K (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Die Wobbler wären an meinem Gewässer, der Iller, bestimmt sehr gut.
Bevorzugte Fischarten wären Forelle, Hecht, Barsch und Döbel.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Rhein und altrhein auf Hecht und barsch und Rapfen tagesüber vom Boot aus


----------



## Freiwasserhecht (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

*Hallo,
würde Dirty Harry und Swanky Jack gerne hier in Köln-Porz (Plz:51149) in den Buhnen am Rhein auf Zander testen. 
Mit dem Barschdekor hab ich nur Gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Jetzt im Sommer hier bei klarem Himmel früh Morgens und Abends einer der besten Köder. 
Für die Kesselströmung und die ausgeströmmten Kanten wären die erste Wahl, meine Jigs halten sich an diesen Stellen zu gerne an den Steinen fest. Als Student hat man viel Zeit zum Angeln (und vielleicht Berichte schreiben ), nur leider wenig Geld für Köder 
Wäre schön wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekomme mit Jack oder Harry den ein oder andere Zander hier zu überlisten.

Grüße aus Köln.*


----------



## Luiz (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi, ich würde diese wobbler gerne testen!


Wo: Holland, Poldern
Auf was: Hecht, Zander und Barsch.

Lg


----------



## bine (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für die Wobbler. Ich würde diese gemeisam mit meinem Mann bei uns in Österreich am Irrsee testen. Der Irrsee hat einen super Bestand an großen Hechten und Zandern. Welse sind drin, werden aber so gut wie nie gefangen. Da wir dort einen Angelplatz haben und auch ein eigenes Boot, könnten wir die Wobbler sofort und auch langzeit-testen.
Wäre schön, wenn es klappen würde.#h


----------



## BarschRico09 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bin das erste mal dabei und versuche auch mal mein Glück!Würde ihn für Barsche im R-H-K testen

Lieben gruss an alle BarschRico09


----------



## wernswig2 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bin auch neu und versuche mal mein Glück!

Bewerbe mich hiermit auch für diese Wobbler! Die ich in unseren Vereinsgewässern genauso wie im Edersee auf Herz und Nieren testen werde.

*Wo*: Edersee, Privatteich,Vereinsteiche,Bäche

*Wann*: Nach und Vor der Uni

*Auf was*: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Wels, Bafo


----------



## Philled (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde gern mein Vereinsgewässer (Germeringer See+Lech) mit dem Wobbler beangeln und schauen, ob auch unsere doch recht argwöhnischen Hechte auf ihn hereinfallen.  
MfG Peter


----------



## bike44rot (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
mein Test würde im Grüntensee und im Rottachsee stattfinden.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Dorsch13 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde auch gerne die Wobbler testen.Einsatzgebiet wäre der Langsee (Jugendgewässer des Lsfv in Kiel) und die Eider bei Hammer (Vereinsgewässer des Asv der Postler Kiel).


----------



## MobyDicky (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, ich möchte die Wobbler zusammen mit meiner Freundin und Boardmitglied "Zandersonne" gerne am Hohenwartestausee in Thüringen auf Zander und Hecht testen, da die Fangquoten der letzten 2 Jahre dort nicht so doll waren. Wir angeln jedes zweite Wochenende dort und machen dort Ende Juli 08 auch 2 Wochen Urlaub - das heißt, wir könnten ausgiebig testen. #6

Grüße, Tobias.


----------



## FlyS (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Die Wobbler von Biedron, 
fänden bei mir Einsatz in Sachsen-Anhalt, Kalksteinbruch bei Halle, Wallendorfer See, Saale bei Bad Dürrenberg und in vielen weiteren potentiellen und vor allem überfischten Gewässern, indem hoffentlich nur so ein "Spezialwobbler" fängt. Wir werden sehen!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ja,dann bin ich wie jeden Monat auch wieder dabei.
Angelreviere sind NRW-Kanäle und Lippe.
Falls ich Gewinne ist es mir egal welchen ich bekomme, ich würde alle gerne ausprobieren.
Ich hoffe man gibt einen Jungangler eine Chance:m


----------



## Scherny (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

da man den wobbler auch in starkbefischte gewässer nutzen kann und er für seinen fangerfolg bekannt ist, so würde ich ihn zunächst erstmal nur bei uns am vereinsgewässer nutzen (der giftener see) der see ist sehr stark befischt und man bekommt nur selten nen 
guten hecht an den hacken, desweiteren würde ich ihn an der leine oder am kanal testen!

wen ich ihn gewinnen sollte so würde ich natürlich auch nen bericht schreiben 

MFG


----------



## Holtenser (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo

Falls ich die Wobbler gewinne würde ich sie am Seeburger See und in den Harzer Talsperren testen, um endlich auch mal einen Grosshecht landen zu können.
Ein Fotobericht wäre auch ein Teil der Ausbeute.

Gruss

Olli


----------



## RaubfischBadner (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde die Wobbler gerne am Oberrhein,dem Schluchsee im Schwarzwald und einigen Baggerseen und Vereinsgewässern testen!
Zielfische wären Hecht,Zander,Barsch,Wels,Forelle...

Habe gerade ein Urlaubssemester und somit ausgiebig Zeit zum Testfischen


----------



## aixellent (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne testen. Wobbler sind meine Lieblingswaffe. Ich befische den Rursee, die niederländische Maas, den Rheinhafen Lörick, den Rhein und einen Waldsee in Konzen.


----------



## Case (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Da in unterschiedlichen Tiefen geangelt werden kann, wären die Wobbler für verschiedene Baggerseen, alle auf der schwäbischen Alb,  die ich beangle interessant.


Case


----------



## Backfisch65 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, ich würde den Wobbler gerne testen  am liebsten schon morgen da fische ich am Rhein  bei Krefeld.
Ich hoffe das auch die Zander morgen auf meine anderen Köder anspringen.
Ich lass mich mal überraschen.
Ich wünsche euch ein guten Fang und viel Petri Heil Fisch am Seil.
Und sage Petri dank Fisch im Schrank #6
Grüße Uwe


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

tja ... man kanns ja mal probieren ne ^^..... 
würde auch gerne Hecht und Großbarsch damit nachstellen ... allerdings in schweden !


----------



## blackeye (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich würde die wobbler gerne in der lippe und im d-h-k zum spinnfischen auf auf hecht und co. einsetzten


----------



## Parasit (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, ich würde die Wobbler gerne hier bei mir im Barnim an unseren wunderschönen Seen auf Hecht und Barsch testen! Desweiteren bin ich oft an der Oder und würde die fängigkeit der Wobbler auf Zander und Rapfen testen.

Tolle Aktion übrigens!
einen Gruß an alle und Petri!
Tony


----------



## H2Ofreund (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bin auch in diesem Monat mit von der Partie. Mein Testgewässer währe der Schweriner See. Dort würde ich den Hechten und Barschen auf die Flossen rücken und mal schauen wie die Wobbler so einschlagen.


----------



## Focke (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin,

ich würde die Wobbler gerne an der Saale und der Bode testen und dann mal schauen was darauf beißt... ^^


----------



## Rotaugen Max (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde die Wobbler in einem 2ha großen Weiher mit guten Hecht- und Zanderbestand testen. Außerdem würde ich sie zum absoluten Härtetest im Rhein ausprobieren. 

Viel Glück allen anderen


----------



## Roosterfish (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler gern im Uralub am Amazonas auf Pfauenaugenbarsche testen. Die nehmen mit Vorliebe Oberflächenwobbler.
Roosterfish


----------



## Byteraider (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich wieder 

würde diesmal den versuch am Rhein /Altrhein Emmerich Kleve machen immmer mal vorausgesetzt ich bekomm die teile zum Probieren

sonst mus ich mit meinem eher mageren eqipment ran was auch schon zu dem ein oder anderen Zander & Hecht geführt hat 

aber ich wür nartürlich gern auch mal mit sonem tollen Köder versuchen einen echten großen zu ziehn und an den Haken zu bekommen

auch einsteiger müssen mal die chance bekommen gelle#h


----------



## Oinkoink (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Da ich auch noch nicht gewonnen habe...
Möchte die Wobbler an der Bigge testen auf Barsch und Hecht! Wenn 'ne Seeforelle oder Zander daran Gefallen findet, auch super!


----------



## DER AACHENER (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde auch gern die Wobbler im Rhein und in der unteren Ruhr auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander testen,niederlande und rursee

Gruß und petri an alle #h


----------



## Dorschjäger (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde die Wobbler auch gerne in unseren Vereinsgewässern fischen.

Wörnitz, Altmühl, Fränkische Rezat, Rednitz und unser 33 ha großer Reifsee.

Besten Dank für die Vormerkung.

Dorschjäger


----------



## loki73 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin

meine testgewässer wären zwei vereinsbaggerseen von mittlerer größe. 

die hauptfische wären hecht und barsch. seeforellen und zander sind auch möglich.

hauptsächlich wird mit naturköder oder gufi gefangen, auf wobler geht fast gar nichts .


----------



## catch and eat it (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich würde in der trave dem hecht nachstellen. vll lässt sich dort auch ein zander überlisten.


----------



## ghawar (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo.

Einsatzgebiet waere der Rhein bei Duesseldorf und Neuss auf Rapfen, Zander, Barsch und co.
Und am Duesseldorfer BuGa See auf Hecht und Waller.

sers!


----------



## MKS (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo....
Bei mir wäre der Wobbler für den Edersee und die Fulda gedacht...das sind auch meine Hauptreviere zum angeln...Dazu kommt dann noch der Bugasee in Kassel der Silbersee bei Frielendorf und der ein oder andere Vereinsteich hier in Nordhessen. Sind alles Top Gewässer um einen guten Bericht zu verfassen. Den Edersee beangele ich mit dem Boot aber auch vom Ufer aus....die anderen Gewässer immer nur vom Ufer.
Auch der Bugasee hat einige Hecht Kracher vorzuweisen....letzets jahr auch in der Angel woche zu lesen...glaube das Maß lag bei ca120 genau kann ich es leider nicht sagen...
Die Fischarten die ich befische sind der Barsch Hecht und Zander....wobei die Zanderfänge bei uns doch enorm zurückgehen...zumindest an der Fulda...sehr schade eigentlich..da bleibt nur zu hoffen das die zeiten besser werden....
So das wars erstmal...
Würde mich über eine Positive Nachricht freuen...
Grüße aus Nordhessen


----------



## actron (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo.... Peter Biedron und Anglerboard.

Ich würde die Wobbler von Peter Biedron gerne an meinen Stammgewässern testen wo ich mehrmals im Monat auf
Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Rapfen fische.

Fulda,
Werra,
Weser
(alle 3 mehrmals die Woche)

Edersee 
Diemelsee
Twistesee
Werratalsee
Bugasee
meisst 1 mal die Woche manchmal auch öfter.


Das man einen ausführlichen Bericht schreibt ist ja wohl selbstverständlich, denn man möchte Anregungen und evt. Verbesserungen einbringen.


Würde mich freuen wenn ich demnächst hier einige Berichte verfassen kann.

Gruß Actron


----------



## hardenberg (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Biedron-Wobbler ausgiebig in den Elbfluten testen. Ob sich dir Fische überzeugen lassen?


----------



## Willhecht (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Versuch macht kluch,
Tach Zusammen,
mein Einsatzgebiet liegt für den Wobbler am Rhein (NRW von Kobelenz bis Emmerich) auf Zander und Wels; an den Vereinsgewässern im Raum Willich - Schiefbahn auf Hecht und Zander
Gruß und Petri an alle
Möge der Glücklichere gewinnen


----------



## Johann 4444 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo ich würde  die Wobbler gene bei uns auf Wolfsbarsch ausprobieren .Gruß von Borkum


----------



## FrankWoerner (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich fische mit kleinen Wobblern auf Bachforellen in der Würm. Manchmal fängt man auch mal ein Barsch aber hauptsächlich sind es die Bachforellen die man bei uns fängt. Seltener ist da schon der Hecht aber kommt auch ab und zu mal vor das einer gefangen wird. 
Ich baue auch kleine Miniwobbler für meine Bachforellen bis 6 cm länge . Aber gegen Peter Biedron seine Wobbler sind die garnix. was würde ich drum geben mal einen fischen zudürfen, so einen handgefertigten.

Gruß Frank


----------



## aal60 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann, will ich mich mal auch wieder bewerben. Lippe und Kanal im Bereich von Hamm auf Hecht, Zander, Großbarsch, angeboten mit Multirollenkombi.
Natürlich gibt es den Testbericht- Ehrensache!


----------



## angler>hagen (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Würde den Wobbler zugerne mal testen.


Auf einem 1,36 km² großen See mit gutem Hecht,-Barschbestand.
Der See hat verschiedene Tiefen wegen einem alten Flussbett.
Die Tiefe varriert von 1,5m bis 6 Meter durchgängig.
Von Boot und Ufer, Kraut,Seerosen alles vorhanden.
1,20m Hecht vorgestern gefangen( jemand aus dem Verein, habe den Hecht gesehen)

Also wäre ich auch bereit einen Bericht zu schreiben !


----------



## nomis (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im Juni zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ein Versuch ist es ja wert 
Ich würde die Wobbler an der Donau testen. Hauptsächlich Hecht, Zander sowie Barsch.
Testbericht würde selbstverständlich folgen.


----------

